# Beginner set help



## CaddyShack (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi fellow golfers, I have been taking golfing lessons for a year and am starting to enjoy and apreciate the sport and would like to purchase my OWN set of golf clubs. Here's basically what I need to know:
_What clubs to I NEED for a decent starter set, I assume it would contain a pitching wedge and a putter, but I am not sure what irons and drivers are must haves.
_I also need some information regarding what brand and type of balls to get.
_And finally what items would YOU choose for a 200-300 dollar budget containing a *pitching wedge, a driver of some sort (3 wood?), a putter and a couple other irons and a bag, please try to use this budget to get the MOST QUALITY items possible as I do not plan to replace broken clubs often...*
(P.S. Please try to max out this budget with the few clubs, meaning find really good clubs, because if I feel the need to get different clubs, I can list is as a birthday or christmas gift for my family to purchase.

In the end if you guys are awesome and do this, then I can mosey down to my local Sports Chalet and try the clubs you chose and then if they feel good, purchase them online for a cheaper price, as I assume Sports Chalet does not sport reasonable prices...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
Now if I was to just choose a few clubs for my to play with they would be 3 wood,3 hybrid, 5 7 9 irons pitching and sand wedges and a putter of course. As for price I'm from Australia so my costing is different. For brands that a at a guess is your price range Srixon, Wilson, Bridgestone and maybe callaway. Good luck
You can also pick up some good second hand clubs on ebay this way you get a better quailty for the same price and most of the time the clubs are in really good condition.


----------



## CaddyShack (Jul 13, 2010)

Surtees said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Now if I was to just choose a few clubs for my to play with they would be 3 wood,3 hybrid, 5 7 9 irons pitching and sand wedges and a putter of course. As for price I'm from Australia so my costing is different. For brands that a at a guess is your price range Srixon, Wilson, Bridgestone and maybe callaway. Good luck
> You can also pick up some good second hand clubs on ebay this way you get a better quailty for the same price and most of the time the clubs are in really good condition.


Thanks for the reply, now I know some brands to look for! I am probably not going to get used clubs although I'm sure they'd work, what sites for USA that you know would be good for buying clubs and golf gear at a good price? Do clubs come with warranties? Can you maybe simplify what a hybrid is compared to a non-hybrid, I can probably look it up but what is the difference from a feel perspective and the uses for it?
What would be your opinion on this http://shop.callawaygolf.com/compsets-top-flite-xl-2010/compsets-top-flite-xl-2010,default,pd.html?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

for US shops I know of edward watts and golf galaxy or something like that.
I had a friend who plays similar clubs and he likes the feel they have.
A hybrid club replaces the longer irons which can be harder to hit so a 3 hybrid replace a 3 iron. The point of the hybrids are that they are easier to hit but you still get good distance out of the hit.


----------



## golfcination (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi golf lovers, I came just up with the same question like CaddyShack, this topic really helped me making a good decision. I just ordered my first beginner set.
Lets have some fun


----------



## CaddyShack (Jul 13, 2010)

golfcination said:


> Hi golf lovers, I came just up with the same question like CaddyShack, this topic really helped me making a good decision. I just ordered my first beginner set.
> Lets have some fun


Glad to hear I'm not the only one with this dilemma, I think I will attempt to purchase clubs individually based on their fell but have not yet had time to go to Sports Chalet, the set you ordered is the same I linked I assume, lease keep me updated with how it goes,your experience and impressions of the set will assist in my decision.


----------



## CaddyShack (Jul 13, 2010)

Just picked up a brand new Top-Flite set at Sports Chalet, was a good price because of a sale and a signup for a rewards card,now I just need to hit the green and make some divots :headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## RFCSoulja (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm new here, but I have been using the Wilson Profile set for the last couple of months as my 20 year old clubs that my dad gave me seemed to have a lot of flex in the shafts of the irons. I absolutely love the Profiles I bought. Great set and not too expensive. I bought mine for $299, but you could probably find them cheaper.


----------



## papascull (Aug 22, 2010)

*Beginner clubs*

Here in San Diego there a ton of used sets to choose from in CraigsList. I got a pretty nice set of Tommy Armour irons 2-9 (matched), Big Berta 2&5 Wood, a Dunlop Blue Ball putter,a PW and SW, Diawa bagand a bunch of Tees and balls for $100. I have sinc picked up a Tommy Armour LOP. All of the equipment I got is in great condition. I always take the effort to clean and semi-restore them, basically spruce them up. My one question is for you experts... is it really all that neccessary to get a 19* and 22* Hybrid and not use my 3&4 iron? It does seem to me that most folks learned to play withjout the use of Hybrids... any ideas? Thanks- John


----------

